# 2009 AAE Arizona Cup FITA WRE & USAT Tournament



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Optional “Compete At” registration is now available.
Be sure to review the “Forms” link on the left hand side of www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The 2009 AAE Arizona Cup is looking for the Archer who has competed in the most Arizona Cup tournaments. Current claim is ten (10) Arizona Cup tournaments. Can you top that?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

To date archer from five countries (AUS, CAN, GBR, NOR and USA) are signed up for the 2009 AAE AZ Cup, not including archers from Mexico that have expressed interest.. 
USA vs. international registration is running about 50-50.
As an IPC approved tourney, there is significant Paralympic archer participation.
Like Mexico, we have been notified that many collegiate club archers are planning to taking part.
The tourney is about a month and a half away.
http://www.arizonacup.com/
The National team deadline is quickly approaching.


----------



## Murray (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be there  Looking forward to it! Any of the US para team going? Don't see any of their names on the list?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Murray said:


> Yeah, I'll be there  Looking forward to it! Any of the US para team going? Don't see any of their names on the list?


Murray,
Some of the team members are trying to get some support and come. International competitors from the GBR and CAN is a great opportunity for USA Para team. Some USA archers are taking advantage of the opportunity including D'arce HESS, Robert ZAHN, Steven BOSSON and Lori DUPREE. I assume Eric Bennett will also take part since he lives nearby.

For USA archers in general the AAE AZ Cup is an opportunity to compete internationally without having to have a passport. The weather here has been fantastic. We will be grooming the field and making sure all is order for the tourney. AAE has some fun things in store also. See you on the field!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*The tournament prize money has been increased, a novelty shoot has been added, and the USAA Recruve team has been named. * Have a look at *www.arizonacup.com *


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

Murray said:


> Yeah, I'll be there  Looking forward to it! Any of the US para team going? Don't see any of their names on the list?


I will be there along with Jeff Fabry, Lori Dupree, Eric Bennett and a few others as well. It is the first chance this year for us to reach our qualifing scores for the European Grand Prix. :tongue:


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Sorry to have to miss this shoot again this year. Unfortuneately with Easter and high fares, this great shoot has to be missed.

However, I will be in Texas so hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Money, Money Money…*

*09 AAE Arizona Cup Prize Money Money Money*
AAE is offering $2100 in contingency moneys.
There is a $500 or more $$$ Novelty shoot in Thursday afternoon.
$6680 in AAE AZ Cup Championship and Open Team Round Prize Money.
*www.arizonacup.com*


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Deadline for receipt of on time registration is March 30th, 2009.
A dozen days from today (March 18, 2009)

21 days to the 2009 AAE AZ Cup, this year with over $12,000 in awards, prize moneys and AAE contingency funds.

Come join the fun! *www.arizonacup.com* Take in a Diamondback MLB game as part of the trip.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey Bob, 

I've tried to register online a few times and I can't seem to get the compete-at website work....


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

never mind it worked now...must have been the user ; 0


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Please contact the AAE Arizona Cup with any question, comments or concerns. * 
You can find tournament contact information on the www.arizonacup.com “Contacts” page.
http://www.azjoad.com/2009azcup/WEB/contacts.htm

*Contacts*
Tournament Director:
Robert Pian 
[email protected]
(602) 228-0465

*Registration:*
Janice Price
[email protected] 

*Mail to:*
Arizona State Archery Association
8681 East Via de Negocio
Scottsdale, AZ 85258
Fax: (480) 991-2623

Come join the fun!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Reminder!*

Registration and payment for the 2009 AAE AZ Cup are to be RECEIVED by March 30, 2009. That means its time to get them in to DHL/FedX or other express service is now.

Note that we have received reports that it can take a day for the “Compete at” system to recognized new members. Don’t risk having to pay a late fee for your chance at part of the $12,000 in prizes, prize money and awards by waiting. There is also an AAE Novelty shoot and Raffle. 
The 09 AAE AZ Cup is the most sponsored in recent history. Come be a part of the FUN!

Most importanly, come enjoy the BASF FITA range canopy complex. Enjoy.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Back to the top*

ttt


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Registration top 200. An "average" turnout.
BBQ menu has been posted on www.arizonacup.com
Did I mention that there is a record amount of money to be won?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

“Preliminary” Target Assignments Posted, April 6, 2009, on www.arizonacup.com 
We continue to receive late registrations and cancelations.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

As a side note, our unofficial practice has been busy. Norway, Great Britain Para and Baja Mexico were all enjoying the breezes that feel like A/C to me and sunny skys. England is taking part in the AAE AZ Cup in preparation for the Commonwealth Games. AZ Archers are coming and going too. Coaches are taking advantage of training opportunity. In hind sight we should have had a food vendor on site for un official practice.
I can’t say enough about our volunteers that set things up early. We could not get it done without them. Thank you all!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Field verified, Officials have met, Team leaders meeting complete, Technology tested, Official practice done, Field reset for first day of competition.
Here we go...


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Thanks to Danage and the Easton Sports Development Foundation, Live ranking scores are availalbe online at www.arizonacup.com


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Some nice scores were posted.
Note that the Hand Held Scoring System results are preliminary pending recording of scorecard results.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Close to world record setting conditions on day one was followed by a blustery day two. Some nice four distance FITA score were posted:
(Pending verification)
Braden Gellenthien, 1394 (New AZ Cup Record 352 70)
Jamie Van Natta, 1389 (New AZ Cup FITA, 342 70M, 355 60M Records)
Brady Ellison, 1328 (New AZ Cup 70M Record 339)
Jennifer Nichols 1311 (New AZ Cup 70M Record 330)


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Its raining today and supposed to be windy and cool. Cold to us Arizonians. Oh and its humid...I already have a headache from it. It is 73%! Oh my... :-o


----------



## archerydad-ma (Feb 2, 2004)

*OR scoring*

Has anyone seen any on-line scoring for the OR round? I haven't seen any updated links on the AZ cup website today.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

I haven't seen any either and it is 6 pm est!

How are you all doing out there??


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

scooby3xs said:


> I haven't seen any either and it is 6 pm est!
> 
> How are you all doing out there??


The event is over and apparently the Hand Held scoring did not work so well not sure what happened. 

Recurve Women:
Gold: Beaudet, Marie-Pier
Silver: Nichols, Jenny
Bronze: Lorig, Khatuna

Recurve Men:
Gold: Ellison, Brady
Silver: Nesteng, Baard
Bronze: Wunderle, Vic

Compound Women:
Gold: Lorenti, Brittany
Silver: Van Natta, Jamie
Bronze: Simpson, Nichola

Compound Men:
Gold: Binger, Joshua
Silver: Grimwood, Liam
Bronze: Willett, Roger

Congrats to everyone. Today was very cold and rainy. Not much wind however.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Barb for posting!

Congrats to Brittany and all the other winners! See most of you in a few weeks in Texas!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Individual OR Day was a challenge with rain during practice and the early matches. The later matches and medal matches had nice weather until early afternoon and the AAE AZ Cup "Novelty" shoot. With a $1000 in prize money at stake, many teams braved another wave of rain and took part in the novelty event. A gentleman from JMU won a complete bow set up raffle. Several will receive contingency monies from different manufactures including Easton and the tournament title sponsor, AAE Cavalier USA.

The Individual Champions received 800 for Gold, 400 for Silver and 200 for Bronze. Open team round competitors won some cash also. FITA, Individual OR and National Team Round competitors receive awards.

After a full day of competition, the field was reset for the National Team Rounds that will take place. The Easter morning forecast is for calm and sunny skys.


----------



## Diane Watson (Oct 12, 2002)

> Jamie Van Natta, 1389 (New AZ Cup FITA, 342 70M, 355 60M Records)


Hi Bob, 

While I'd like to give Kudo's to Jamie for shooting great during the whole tournament, please note that I did shoot a 348 at 70M which should be the new AZ Cup record for that distance. Actually Nicki Hunt from England shot a 344 - 70M score which would have beat the old record as well. Nicki and I both shot 1385 FITA's which would have also beat the old record. I am aware that the high scores will own the new records. 

Thanks,


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*A Z Cup*

Nice shooting Diane! Did anyone notice that Brady shot a higher score with recurve to win than the compound guys? You don't see that very often, nice shooting Brady!!
Happy Easter,
MG


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to all the archers on a job well done.

The last half of the Mens Gold Recurve match was Rainy and windy. Brady was in the groove though and just kept pounding the 10's. It was awesome. There were some nail biters leading up to that match, exciting matches in all divisions with several shoot offs. 

As usual, Kudos to Bob and Janice. This tournament would not be the success that it is without them. It is a well run machine and it's always a pleasure to help and be a part of. THANK YOU BOB AND JANICE!!!!!

Til next year....

Julie


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

azarcherymom said:


> As usual, Kudos to Bob and Janice. This tournament would not be the success that it is without them. It is a well run machine and it's always a pleasure to help and be a part of. THANK YOU BOB AND JANICE!!!!!
> 
> Julie


ABSOLUTELY and DITTO! And Thanks also to you and Mel... and the Hunts. The event would not be the same without ALL of you.

KJ


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

An absolutely beautiful Easter Sunday setting for the National Team rounds. The temperatures in 60s to 70s, a hint of a breeze from time to time and crisp blue skies. The Gold, Silver and Bronze medalists were selected and awards presented. All including the archers, officials, tourney staff and volunteers were smiling as the 20th Arizona Cup came to an end. 

National Team rounds were completed by mid morning. Some teams are extending there stay in AZ to train. Others headed out of town to be back at work on Monday. The tourney staff and volunteers had completed most of the take down of the field by noon and everything was secure by 6 PM.

Results are compared to records over the next few days. Records are updated and included in each year’s tournament program. 
The work goes on as hosting an event like the Arizona Cup is a year around effort to insure success on game day.


----------



## crownimperial (Jan 26, 2009)

*just a quick question here*

Any idea if/when/where pictures might be posted of the tournament?

thanks


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Pics from Az Cup posted at

http://web.me.com/meljulienichols/Site/Welcome.html

There will also be a link to them on the Az Cup site soon.


Julie


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Great pics !!!

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

st8arrow said:


> Great pics !!!
> 
> Thank you so much !!!


Here is another set of pics
http://www.dolphin-sys.com/Photo Galleries/2009/ArizonaCup/index.html
The photos from down range are great to see because we dont view tournies from that perspective often. Have a look.

The photographers that walk the photo lane at the AZ Cup are Mel Nichols, see link below, and Gary Holstein see link here. Other take pic too but they tend to be for periodicals (US Archer). We also had some videotaping for a local program.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Gary,

Great pictures as always.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

You would think that since I am there, I would be able to watch...but I don’t. 


The pictures are great. I like seeing the spectators in the background. Displaying and announcing the arrow values is so important. 
I forget how great it is to have what is likely the largest public FITA range in the USA if not north America. 
Just got a call from a fellow in Michigan that is only now about to get outdoors to train. The team from Norway sought the sun and came out early and stayed late to train in AZ. “Certain Canadians” do the same.

AAE Arizona Cup FITA World Ranking and US Archery Team Competition more prize moneys and a new AAE novelty shoot…Serious Fun!


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Bob,

Thank you once again for a great tournament.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

NHSarcher said:


> Bob,
> Thank you once again for a great tournament.


It is our pleasure to help the archers meet and compete and have fun too.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

The 20th Arizona Cup is in the books..... www.arizonacup.com 
Please enjoy the photos from our photographer's websites linked in the left column under "Photos". The Women Compound tore through the records See RECORDS page and see new records in RED. http://www.azjoad.com/2009azcup/WEB/records.htm 

We would like to thank our old friends from Great Britain, Mexico and Canada and our new friends from Australia, Norway and England for attending the AAE Arizona Cup and hope to see them all back again next year. Thank you to all the United States archers who have continually supported the Arizona Cup for 20 years. Ed Eliason was awarded the "Still Going Strong" award for competing in 16 of the 20 AZ Cups. 

Thank you to our judges who help maintain a fair and efficient tournament for all. Thank you to the Easton Foundation and Danage for letting us try out the hand held scoring system during challenging conditions. Thank you to our title sponsor AAE and sponsors for once again delivering where it counts. Thank you to USA Archery, COPARCO and FITA for putting us in the World Ranking Tournament schedule and our continued support as a USAT qualifier. Thank you to Ben Avery Shooting Facility for allowing us to host at a dedicated quality FITA venue. 

And we couldn't do any of this without our small, but dedicated staff of volunteers (mainly JOAD parents) and the guidance of previous tournament directors. Thank you all!


----------

